# Fatcow Website design



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

My webhost is Fatcow and they have an option where for $500 I can get professional help to put my website together........

http://www.fatcow.com/product/weebly/design.bml

anyone have any experience using their services.....? :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have seen other places where you get a design, plus SEO help for a similar price.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

You've got two similar threads running, so my answer is kinda like the other one.

Even if they build it for you, you end up with a DIY type of look.

You may be able to attack this your own.

Take a look around for wordpress themes in the ecommerce type.

Your webhost probally has one-click wordpress install, then you just upload your theme and activate.

You'll then have to take the time and work with it, uploading pics and writing your content.

I know it easier said then done if your a beginner, and if you don't have the time I'm sure you can find a local web designer looking to build their portfolio that will fit your budget.

Good Luck


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> You've got two similar threads running, so my answer is kinda like the other one.
> 
> Even if they build it for you, you end up with a DIY type of look.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know your website took about a min to load up.Just letting you know.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

johnpaint said:


> Just to let you know your website took about a min to load up.Just letting you know.


Yep. fully aware. I got some backend stuff to sort out. I'm been lazy about it.


----------

